# Out With The Old In With The New.



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Traded the outback last thursday in Helena, MT on a 2013 Keystone Raptor 367se.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats. Looks like you could use some airbags with that monster!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Insomniak said:


> Congrats. Looks like you could use some airbags with that monster!


X2


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

RDS said:


> Congrats. Looks like you could use some airbags with that monster!


X2
[/quote]
Yes Air Bags will be needed for sure


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, that's quite a rig!









Agree, your truck looks a little stressed!


----------

